
Unlike in US, most European students learn a foreign language - okket
http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2018/08/06/most-european-students-are-learning-a-foreign-language-in-school-while-americans-lag/
======
yostrovs
The Europeans are predominantly learning English, the world's language.
Americans already know English. Plus, ask any American who took French in high
school how much French they still retain. The answer will most likely be zero.
It's kind of a waste of time unless you use it, which few do.

[http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2015/10/08/more-than-
an...](http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2015/10/08/more-than-any-other-
foreign-language-european-youths-learn-english/)

~~~
mindcrime
_Plus, ask any American who took French in high school how much French they
still retain._

From two years of H.S. French I still remember:

Je ne parle pas français

and

Je m'appelle Phillip

and

je joue au tennis

